# Long Time Gym Member - Setting Up At Home



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Right guys and girls this is my situation i have been a gym member for many years switching around a few gyms. My current gym is well and truly getting on my nerves so looking at setting up at home. It was a decent gym with some half desent folk but the equipment an building is showing its age (broken some would say). I am a few weeks away from moving into my new house which has a garage and workshop with 2 storage rooms of to the side under the house. The bigger storage room would be ideal for a home gym. About big double bedroom sized but with a 7 ft ceiling.

I wouldn't say i have been strict competitions training but over the last few years I'm going 3/4 times a week and eating clean 80% of the time. 

Im not looking for a multi gym as that just doesn't offer enough variety.

My list so far is-

Incline/Decline/Flat adjustable bench.
Squat rack/spotting posts for bench press.
Olympic bar and tri weight plates and spring collars.
Dumbbells, EZ Curl Bar and Tricep Bar with Olympic sized ends to keep the same sized plates and collars for everything.
Some rubber flooring.
Medicine balls for core.
Treadmill incline adjustable.

Im basically after a bit of advice on brands and places to buy as i have only really ever used what was in the gym, i obviously know Gold's, York and Maximuscle etc but other than that they are all quite new to me and have no clue on quality. I think I'm going to try and buy used where possible as loads seam to be available on eBay.

Any suggestions or info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I have been building my gym for a while now, timber framed insulated building which I will post when complete. Aside from my build costs I had purchased a lot of my stuff off gumtree and eBay. I have over 500kgs of loose weight and have made dumbells up using loose weight. Now if you're on a budget like I was I bought 1" cast iron weights no vinyl.

Now looking about any brand of cast iron 1" is good and it doesn't matter about colours as you are just lifting it. I bought a Bodymax power cage for squatting, benching and dead lifting in for £160 off eBay as an auction this included lat pulldown and row, dip bar attachment, weight belt the works (for hanging weight for dips/chins etc). I have purchased all my kit for under £400 and I would like to add some olympic weight when it is built.

Power line, bodymax, York, Marcy, golds etc are at your bottom end but the kit is good and useable bodymax I think for the money is the best you will find. Now I'd love a set of ivanko weights or a full set of hex weight dumbells but if you just want to lift by 1".

I asked friends, neighbours, work colleagues and put a wanted add up in local Morrisons. I got 60kgs of cast iron weight for a tenner off an old boy. Seriously bargains are about and I have been given a lot of kit from people who just want it gone. Ask about and try your luck


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Ohh and I even sold some bits that I had triplicates of such as ez bars and short bars, tri bars. I was offered that much stuff!


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

archiebald said:


> Well I have been building my gym for a while now, timber framed insulated building which I will post when complete. Aside from my build costs I had purchased a lot of my stuff off gumtree and eBay. I have over 500kgs of loose weight and have made dumbells up using loose weight. Now if you're on a budget like I was I bought 1" cast iron weights no vinyl.
> 
> Now looking about any brand of cast iron 1" is good and it doesn't matter about colours as you are just lifting it. I bought a Bodymax power cage for squatting, benching and dead lifting in for £160 off eBay as an auction this included lat pulldown and row, dip bar attachment, weight belt the works (for hanging weight for dips/chins etc). I have purchased all my kit for under £400 and I would like to add some olympic weight when it is built.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, i agree cast weights are probably what i will end up with from a cost point of view, i think i am going to try and stick with the Olympic end's though. Bodymax do look like they do some decent value stuff, i have also seen a few Powertec bench/racks on eBay which look quite good. I might try the local adverts once i have moved in.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Olympic weight if you can afford it, is the ideal. Just make sure you buy a decent bar with bearing sleeves. I will get olympic once the gym is water tight


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

I am/was a personal trainer and set up a gym in my home garage.

I think the number one thing to get is a frame. It's really cost effective and so usefull. I had a two leg frame that bolted to the wall.

You then have a squat rack, a bench press, a pull up bar and you have solid bars for tying things to for stretches etc. I had mine made up by a local welder and painted black for €300 including hooks he made himself. Best investment ever and saves so much space.

This kind of thing http://www.rogueeurope.eu/rogue-w-4-4-wall-mount-rig.php

Amazon or ebay for rubber flooring, I used flooring from there, was technically foam but very strong. If you want really strong rubber mats, you need to try a garden centre. 6 foot by 3 foot is around €45.

Only get olympic bumper plates if you can. More expensive in the short term but will last longer and you can throw those things around and drop them without fear of damage to your equipment or your home.

For benches try these http://www.gorillasports.co.uk/c-22-benches.aspx. They seem to good to be true for the price but they are very good quality for the price. I have had 400kg plus on my flat bench with no problem. Perfect for a home gym.

Also consider:

Kettlebells, very versatile and take up little space
Big truck tyre and a sledge.

Remember some people find it impossible to get motivated at home, so make sure its for you before splashig the cash.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

EBay is great for buying weights just need to wait for something local to come up, they won't post due to weight so collection means limited buyer market!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I purchased a Bodymax adjustable bench, along with an olympic bar & dumbell set from ebay - for home use it's ideal & doesn't break the bank!


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hoopsbhoy said:


> I am/was a personal trainer and set up a gym in my home garage.
> 
> I think the number one thing to get is a frame. It's really cost effective and so usefull. I had a two leg frame that bolted to the wall.
> 
> ...


I would really like a Frame/Rack I'm just not sure i will have the head room, but won't know for sure until we move in. The gorillasport is a good shout though thanks. I may even end up making a rack myself.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

The headroom won't be an issue you can always do seated presses. Unless you're 7ft tall you should be able to utilise a frame to squats


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

archiebald said:


> The headroom won't be an issue you can always do seated presses. Unless you're 7ft tall you should be able to utilise a frame to squats


My issue is not me hitting the roof more the frame or a rack.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Would definitely get a pullup bar in that list too mate. 
I bought a wall mounted cheapish one from Argos (the one with a punch bag hook on it) then got a welder mate to beef it up a bit by adding some extra supports. Bolted it to the wall with some heavy duty bolts rather than the crap that came supplied with it and it's definitely the piece of equipment that I would not do without.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Benji471 said:


> Right guys and girls this is my situation i have been a gym member for many years switching around a few gyms. My current gym is well and truly getting on my nerves so looking at setting up at home. It was a decent gym with some half desent folk but the equipment an building is showing its age (broken some would say). I am a few weeks away from moving into my new house which has a garage and workshop with 2 storage rooms of to the side under the house. The bigger storage room would be ideal for a home gym. About big double bedroom sized but with a 7 ft ceiling.
> 
> I wouldn't say i have been strict competitions training but over the last few years I'm going 3/4 times a week and eating clean 80% of the time.
> 
> ...


Bought this kit over two years ago, excellent value for money :thumb:

1. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235211

Bought from here - http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack.php

2. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243372

Bought from here - http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk...odypower_235kg_olympic_weight_set/9028_p.html

2. Bench - http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf430-heavy-duty-flatinclinedecline-bench.php

3. Flooring - Interlocking Gym Garage Anti Fatigue Flooring Play Mats 64sqft D Easimat branded: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

The only supplement you'll ever need - http://www.supplementcentre.com/buy.cfm/protein-powder/matrix-anabolic-gold-5kg/78/no/84315

See you on here -:devil: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868&page=314:devil:

If you have the patience you will find some of this stuff on eBay for a fraction of the price from time to time :thumb:

 :thumb:


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Bought this kit over two years ago, excellent value for money :thumb:
> 
> 1. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235211
> 
> ...


Thanks the Bodymax rack does seam like a good shout and will be much better than just a stand or a bench with a rack. I will try find some of it used just to make it cheaper.

What is the pull up bar like, does the rack move much or do you have it bolted down?

Also I do prefer the Olympic weight set you have by the way.

As for the supplements I have tried loads in the past and now tend to stick with Optimum, I know it's expensive but doesn't upset the gut at all unlike some of the others I have tried.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Benji471 said:


> Thanks the Bodymax rack does seam like a good shout and will be much better than just a stand or a bench with a rack. I will try find some of it used just to make it cheaper.
> 
> What is the pull up bar like, does the rack move much or do you have it bolted down?
> 
> ...


I would most certainly recommend the above setup. I have used it for powerlifting over the last two years and it has stood up to some decent weights 

The pull-up bars are visible in one of the pics in the links, the rack doesn't move much TBH considering I weight around 17 stone :doublesho but I would recommend if you are doing pullups on a regular basis to put some weight on a bar at the back to help balance the rack (Mine isn't bolted down either) The dip bars are also very good.

Depending on what you intend on lifting there is a slightly cheaper power rack, unless your powerlifting the cheaper option is ideal and will allow you to build to a very impressive level - http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack.php

Please bear in mind you'll be limited to squatting only 180kg with the cheaper rack, safety first :thumb:


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> I would most certainly recommend the above setup. I have used it for powerlifting over the last two years and it has stood up to some decent weights
> 
> The pull-up bars are visible in one of the pics in the links, the rack doesn't move much TBH considering I weight around 17 stone :doublesho but I would recommend if you are doing pullups on a regular basis to put some weight on a bar at the back to help balance the rack (Mine isn't bolted down either) The dip bars are also very good.
> 
> ...


Im not really a powerlifter to be honest, when i go heavy I'm still looking at 6 reps so no Crossfit/Powerlifting weights for me just yet.

Thanks for the info much appreciated.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Benji471 said:


> Im not really a powerlifter to be honest, when i go heavy I'm still looking at 6 reps so no Crossfit/Powerlifting weights for me just yet.
> 
> Thanks for the info much appreciated.


I would deffo save your money and go for lower weight spec kit :thumb:


----------

